# Military Spec pulse oximeter



## B4 911 (Feb 10, 2008)

Who currently has the DOD contract for military spec pulse oximeters for field use? I understand from current 68Ws that NONIN had the contract but cant locate the model. 

B4 911 ,     Retired 91B4H


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 10, 2008)

PalmSAT 2500 and Onyx 9500 both were approved for Military use.


----------

